# Leisure battery



## Marand1980 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi, now that I found out which battery is the leisure battery In our (2003) welcome 27 there are no markings on it. On reading the 2004 reveiw it said that model had 2 x 92amh batteries, would I be correct in assuming that my single battery is the same (92amh) and if so would it be a problem fitting a 110amh as long as the physical size is the same.


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't know what should be in it but if you can fit a 110 in it won't create any problems it will just increase battery reserve on 12v but only if the existing one is a lower rating. If you lift it out it might be labelled on the side presuming you haven't already done so.


----------



## Marand1980 (Oct 14, 2012)

Many thanks


----------

